# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Verplaatst middenrif (diafragma)

## Filouke

Mijn ma heeft een operatie achter de rug van haar hartklep. De operatie is goed verlopen wat haar hart betreft, maar haar diafragma (of middenrif) is verschoven (zit rechts te hoog) met alle gevolgen vandien, heel kortademig, zware maag -en darmklachten. Vooral het gevoel dat haar ene long samen geduwd wordt. Ook liggen (dus slapen) gaat moeizaam door te kort aan adem. Graag was ik in contact gekomen met mensen met hetzelfde probleem maar vooral hoe het kan opgelost worden. Blijkbaar is dit niet zo gemakkelijk.
Alvast bedankt
Mieke

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Hoe is het nu met u moeder? Heeft ze al lotgenoten ontmoet of gesproken?
Hoop dat het weer beter met haar gaat. Sterkte!

----------


## Filouke

Hallo,

Nee het gaat van kwaad naar erger. Mijn ma is van een heel energieke vrouw op een paar maand tijd veranderd in een wrak... Nu blijkt er een hoofdzenuw geraakt te zijn tijdens haar hartoperatie. Die zenuw zorgt ervoor dat het middenrif kan bewegen. Ze heeft veel maag-en darmklachten, geen energie, maar wordt zeker met veel liefde en zorg omringd. We zijn zelf beginnen zoeken en we denken eraan om naar universitair ziekenhuis te gaan, al zeggen specialisten dat dat weinig zal uithalen, maar haar zo zien lijden is ook geen optie. We moeten verder zoeken.
Nog geen lotgenoten gevonden. Had graag info uitgewisseld. Misschien kent er iemand via deze weg een oplossing.
Mieke

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Ik zou als ik jou was gewoon je gevoel volgen. Gewoon alles proberen wat er mogelijk is, zelfs evt. naar het buitenland gaan.
Heel veel sterkte!
Hoop dat er snel een oplossing voor je moeder komt.

----------


## miekblij

mijn man van 49 is 10 dagen geleden geopereerd aan zijn hartklep (mitralisklep) via een nieuwe techniek, niet via het borstbeen maar via de zijkand vd borst, hij kreeg als complicatie een klaplong maar als het goed is mag hij morgen naar huis, er is vandaag een foto gemaakt en de longarts zei dat als gevolg vd operatie zijn middenrif te hoog zat.. wat weer tot gevolg kan hebben dat je kortademig bent (ik vind hem ook nog steeds kortademig) ik zie hier een bericht staan uit 2009 ben benieuwd of er uiteindelijk nog wat aan gedaan kon worden...

----------


## koriander

Vorig jaar juli heb ik ook een hartklep (mitralisklep) operatie gehad en ook via de zijkant (lateraal) van de borst. Een nieuwe methode met tot dan toe goede resultaten en minder traumatche, aldus de arts. Binnen tien dagen was ik weer thuis en na 6 weken begon ik aan de revalidatie. Halverwege de revalidatie merkte ik dat ik het niet meer bij kon houden en mijn conditie achter bleef bij de anderen. Na een onderzoek bij de longarts bleek dat het middenrif voor ongeveer 40% de longruimte had ingenomen.
De longarts durfde geen operatie te adviseren omdat er nog te weing over bekent was, maar veel bewegen was haar advies. Ik ben benieuwd of er inmiddeels al nieuws is over de aandoening.

----------

